# My rating JUMPED Up!



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, As I have been running during the Drunk Season on the town my rating has been dropping at a painstaking slow rate, (approaching 1150 rides) And I saw today that it went up a .01 like from 4.90 to 4.91(not my actual rating just an example of what I am talking about) I'm excited!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh never mund, I just logged on and it is back where it was before it went up!! That was short lived!! I'm wondering who it was that made it go back down? The chick that was stoned and running her chops about everything and was pretty ignorant that I wasn't responding? Or the hair dresser that sat up front and complained about not eating since 10:00 A.M. and then didn't leave a tip? Or who cares who it was.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Oh never mund, I just logged on and it is back where it was before it went up!! That was short lived!! I'm wondering who it was that made it go back down? The chick that was stoned and running her chops about everything and was pretty ignorant that I wasn't responding? Or the hair dresser that sat up front and complained about not eating since 10:00 A.M. and then didn't leave a tip? Or who cares who it was.


Awww. I got excited for you. Lol just don't sweat it. I've learned to ask people how they heard about uber. They'll either say they take it all the time, they took it in another city, or they just heard about it. I try to figure out if they are a first time rider. If so, I make sure to explain the rating system and give them a promo code so their ride is free


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I know, I'm over 1100 rides, I'm almost to the point of not caring! I know that is a bad attitude but oh well.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I know, I'm over 1100 rides, I'm almost to the point of not caring! I know that is a bad attitude but oh well.


Take a break? Cut back if you can?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Take a break? Cut back if you can?


Yeah I tried that but it came right back after I got a few attitudes with passengers not tipping and arguing with me about the rating system and all, I am just trying to make it through it... I am looking for something else, We will see. Thank You BRt!


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Yeah I tried that but it came right back after I got a few attitudes with passengers not tipping and arguing with me about the rating system and all, I am just trying to make it through it... I am looking for something else, We will see. Thank You BRt!


Have you tried going on a few (even short) rides as a pax? I did the other day and picked up some things that as a rider drove me crazy. It was an interesting and different perspective.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I have not! I should do that! I'm working on it! I will do that. Thanks.


----------

